# New Boots (Nike Kaijus) - pain in toes



## zivicIRL (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
I know there have been many threads already started regarding boot break-in time and how your feet should feel first time you put them on. I just wanted to share my story see if anyone had a similar experience or can give me some constructive advice. 

I purchase some 2012 Nike Kaiju's last night. Just put them on today and have worn them for 3 hours in the house walking around and sitting on the couch. Everything about the boot feels fine. Snug fit all around, comfortable. However, right at the very end of the boot (at the toes) my little toe and big toe of both my feet have pressure points which lead to numbness after 2 1/2 hours. The top of my toes touch the end of the boot with no curling, however, the sides of my toes are being pressed enough to cause numbness after that time.

Is this normal? Should i continue wearing them for a couple of days to see if they will loosen or is it not normal for them to go numb? Thank you


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cut your nails and wear them riding. 

Your toes will pull back as you ride and you'll most likely not experience that pain again


----------



## zivicIRL (Sep 15, 2011)

Quick update: Just put on the boots again after taking a little break. All my toes went numb in 20 minutes... maybe toe box is too small and i should go from 10 1/2 --> 11?


----------



## dkimxd (Nov 13, 2011)

I think kaijus run a half size too small.. So if you are normally a 10.5 in other Nike boots like ZF1 you would get a 11 in Kaijus.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

zivicIRL said:


> Quick update: Just put on the boots again after taking a little break. All my toes went numb in 20 minutes... maybe toe box is too small and i should go from 10 1/2 --> 11?


Are they being squeezed from the side or from the front? If front you need a larger boot. If from the side you need a different boot.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

dkimxd said:


> I think kaijus run a half size too small.. So if you are normally a 10.5 in other Nike boots like ZF1 you would get a 11 in Kaijus.


I disagree 

I bounce around between a 13 and 14, usually 14 with most brands.

And I wear a 13 Kaiju just fine. And there's a lot of other people who've sized down a whole number as well.

So maybe for your foot shape you needed to size up, but MOST people find them true to size. No sizing up or down.

It's Nike, you really think they would be off on their sizing after all of these years.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

zivicIRL said:


> Quick update: Just put on the boots again after taking a little break. All my toes went numb in 20 minutes... maybe toe box is too small and i should go from 10 1/2 --> 11?


Did you play with the inner liner tightness?

The Kaiju does have a fairly small toebox, goes in line with the shrink tech so they may not work for your foot at all or size up a half size


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just got some Kaijus last week. I wear 9.5 Nike shoes and the guy who works at the shop measured my foot and said I should be 10 boot according to their sizing chart. He also told me he rides Kaijus and he went a half size up as well. I tried on the 9.5 and they definitely felt a bit cramped so I ended up going the half size up to the 10's


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i wear 10.5 shoes... my thirtytwo prospects were size 10 although i probably should have gotten 9.5 cause those pack out like a biatch.. got size 10 for my kaijus..

experienced the same problem walking around at home. my baby toe would go numb.
it was less noticeable when I went riding in my boots, although there was still a slight pinch.

after 10-15 sessions in the boots they packed out and now they feel awesome.


----------



## zivicIRL (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
I wanted to give you guys the update of what i decided to do and ended up being the right choice, just for future riders that are planning on purchasing these boots or any other. I went to a local snowboard shop and had them heat molded put my feet inside and walked around pressing for 20 minutes. All i can say is i am so happy i didn't get a bigger size.

To reply to the quesiton:"does the pain hurt from the side or from the front.." it was from the side. And thankfully i did not take your advice to get new boots because now they are flawless. I have been wearing them around the house, no numbness, no pressure points... everything feels perfect. I will give you guys an update of how they feel while riding when i get to the mountains this weekend. Thank you for the fast responses.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I disagree
> 
> I bounce around between a 13 and 14, usually 14 with most brands.
> 
> ...



Same here.

I'm a large 13 due to the width of my foot and have found my 2010/11 Kaiju's to be the most comfortable boot I've ever owned. No pressure points and great feel.

What kind of socks do you have?


----------

